# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Akadlar

## veli

akadlar.jpg
Akadlar, M.Ö. 4000 - M.Ö. 2100 yılları arasında Arap Yarımadasından Mezopotamya'ya gelen ve yerleşen Sami asıllı bir kavimdir. Akad kralı Sargon'un Sümerleri yenmesiyle bu bölgede kurulan, medeniyet tarihinin bilinen ilk devletlerinden birisidir.
Başkenti Akade olan bu devlet, düzenli ordu yapısı ile kısa sürede tüm Mezopotamya'ya egemen olmuşlardır. Bilinen ilk düzenli orduya sahip devlettir. Akade şehrinin varlığı, yazılı kaynaklara dayanmaktadır. Kalıntıları bulunmamış olan şehrin Bağdat'ın güneyinde olduğu tahmin edilmektedir.
Sargon, Kış şehrini ele geçirerek güneye yöneldi ve diğer Sümer şehirlerini de idaresi altına aldı. Sargon döneminde Mezopotamya'daki teokrat tapınak şehir yönetim anlayışı sona ermiş, merkeziyetçi devlet anlayışı gelişmeye başlamıştır.
Güneş tanrısı Şamaş, Ay tanrısı Sin ve Venüs tanrıçası İştar'a tapan Akadlar, Sargon'un torunu Naram-Sin'in kendini "Akad'ın tanrısı ve dünyanın dört bölgesinin kralı" ilan etmesiyle tarihte tanrı-hükümdar inancına sahip ilk kavim olmuşlardır.
Akadlar, Sümer kültürüyle kendi kültürlerini harmanlamış ve bölgede yayılmasına çalışmıştır. Naram-Sin döneminde Elam ve Lulubiler Akad dilini ve alfabesini kullanmaya başlamışlardır.
Akadlar, Sümer kentlerinin tekrar güçlenmesiyle zayıflama ve yıkılış dönemlerini yaşamışlardır. İmparatorluk, doğudaki dağlardan geldikleri sanılan yağmacı-yıkımcı Gutiler'in istilasıyla yerle bir edilip yıkılmıştır.
Akad dönemine ait en büyük eserler, su kanallarının yapılması ve Zafer Abidesi'dir.

----------

